# Is the canon eos 700d a reliable camera?



## samsam123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Recently I bought a canon eos 700D through eBay and in less than a month it got a message on the screen saying error 20 which I saw is a mechanical error so I had to return it. 

I'm thinking about buying the same camera again but from a more reliable store and I was wondering, is the canon eos 700d a reliable camera? I'm afraid that I might get the same problem even if I buy it from another store but so far I haven't found any bad reviews for this model online. 

So, is it a reliable camera? Is it worth to give it a shot again and buy the exact same model once again?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 24, 2017)

I have one (T5I) and it's a couple years old and has over 90000 shutter actuations with no issues.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 24, 2017)

Canon T5i or 700D is a reliable camera, Canon is selling it for a very long time.
But I would really recommend you not to buy it!!!
Go the extra mile and get the Canon 750D or 760D or if you can spend the money then the 80D 
The Canon 700D is using a very old sensor which compared to the other cameras I mentioned is just falling behind on resolution, low light performance and dynamic range, I think while this sensor which was made about 7 years ago is still ok it is just old and shows its age compared to every other APS-C sensor in the market today.

Another option if you are short on cash and willing to shop outside Canon system is consider Nikon D3300 which is superior to the 700D in many ways especially with a totally modern sensor and is very affordable


----------



## Semifusa (Feb 12, 2017)

About reliability, my daughter-in-law had one two years ago. It uses it professionally for photography and video and to date it did not have any problem.


----------



## droaingsong (Feb 13, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Canon T5i or 700D is a reliable camera, Canon is selling it for a very long time.
> But I would really recommend you not to buy it!!!
> Go the extra mile and get the Canon 750D or 760D or if you can spend the money then the 80D
> The Canon 700D is using a very old sensor which compared to the other cameras I mentioned is just falling behind on resolution, low light performance and dynamic range, I think while this sensor which was made about 7 years ago is still ok it is just old and shows its age compared to every other APS-C sensor in the market today.
> ...



Nothing wrong with 700D but like the goodguy says, 750D will be a better choice over 700D.


----------

